# Transfer Rumours Ballan & Hincapie to BMC?



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Just saw this at Cyclingnews

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/world-champ-ballan-likely-to-join-usas-bmc-team

There's also mention of Hincapie going there too.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Not sure about his team choice but at least he'll have a nice bike to ride.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

That would be awesome. A positive development IMO.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The addition of a current national champ and a current / past world champ should help BMC get invites to the big races.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Good classics team. Better for Hinc. than Shack. Who need a TdF start if you can field a classics team like BMC (Ballan, Hincapie, Burghardt, Kroon), plus BMC keepers.

Lelangue is a good guy to work for.


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

It is confirmed, big George is going to ride with BMC.

Hincapie confirms to BMC with Ballan, Kroon, Burghardt 

http://www.velonews.com/article/97306/hincapie-confirms-to-bmc-with-ballan-kroon-burghardt


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

“I was very worried about the stages in Holland, because the roads there are designed for grandmas riding their bikes at 10kph, not for a modern race,” said Columbia-HTC sport director Brian Holm. “I’m glad that no one seems seriously injured.”


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

i wonder why hincapie didn't go to the shack since he and lance were team mates for so long


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

BMC looks to be getting the right riders together for a great season in 2010. That will be tough roster for the Classics


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

runningdud said:


> i wonder why hincapie didn't go to the shack since he and lance were team mates for so long


Perhaps this is his reason to go elsewhere.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

BMC is going to be stacked with some serious horsepower


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

runningdud said:


> i wonder why hincapie didn't go to the shack since he and lance were team mates for so long


The riders named today for BMC make it look like a team stacked for the classics. LA is notoriously lukewarm to classics efforts, while Big George wants a Big Win in a Big Way.

JSR


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

runningdud said:


> i wonder why hincapie didn't go to the shack since he and lance were team mates for so long


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

jd3 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


well, it can't be because of money since certainly lance's team must have a huge budget. can't be because george is in the twilight of his career since horner is in the same boat and he signed with shack. i suspect we'll never know the real reasons but perhaps it is indeed personality


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The move makes a whole lot of sense to me as far as BMC rather than Shack. It looks like BMC is creating a monster classics team and there is one thing that George wants to do before he retires: win Paris Roubaix.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmmmm*

George wants to win P-R so bad it hurts
George wouldn't mind the Ronde either

BMC looks like a team where they are putting together the multiple headed threat it takes to win these races

RadioShack looks like it is building a team of Doms to work for GC hopes
Classics have never been a JB priority

tough decision

go george


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

There are those who will never understand why a rider would not want to ride for LA. It makes perfect sense to the rest of us.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> There are those who will never understand why a rider would not want to ride for LA. It makes perfect sense to the rest of us.


..like if a rider was stronger than LA.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lets be clear....will we have to hear that 
every single rider in the pro peloton that _doesnt_ go with LA is proof that LA is a problem? 
Sounds like the Shack isnt having too many problems. Hey, they granted me one wish, sign a frickin sprinter. All hail Gert Steegmans! I understand Levi is a "decent" rider too.

I think George wanted to be some sort of coach/player/manager. BMC???? Are they even one of the 18 protour teams? Arent they like a bad wild card team? I beleive they are almost dead last in the uci rankings behind such powerhouses as Topsport Vlaaderan, Andalucia, and Contentpolis. Not exactly Saxo bank. On the other hand, they (BMC) look to be considerably more competitive next year. When do they pick the Pro Tour teams for next year (UCI)? Its going to be a tough tough year to choose. (they can start by eliminating some dead weight, why does Milram, EE, cofidis, etc.. still take up space?)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Good points *BigMig19*. I also thought George had committed to his new squad prior to the formation of the Shack squad- remember the whole "he is already committed elsewhere" comment people were puzzling over. A rider like George was probably committed _months_ ago. Wonder how long ago Ballan signed on?

Either way BMC certainly stepped up to the big leagues next year. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Velonews has a newsy video including a phone interview with Hincapie. It was recorded prior to the BMC announcement, but he aknowledges an impending move.

He says, paraphrasing, that he wants to use his expenence being on a number of top teams, Motorola, USPS/Diso, and Columbia, to build a team. At first it sounded like "we'll play it one day at a time" rhetoric, but taken in the context of BigMig's comments it makes more sense.

If they can build BMC into a competitive team it would be a coup for all involved. They have certainly signed some strong riders, so they'll likely get some results.

BTW - Lelangue has said they intend to go with 21 riders for 2010. They will definitely not be a PT team. 

The PT application process takes place mostly in October and November, with final announcements happening in December. According to Levi's comments The Shack intends to apply for a ProTour license. It remains to be seen whose slot they would use or whether the UCI would assign one of the two unused licenses.

JSR


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Doesn't Och own a large stake in BMC? He and Hincapie go way back to the Motorola days. This move seems quite natural if you look below the surface. In a way he's ending sort of where he started out.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

That pic rules.

I am fascinated by the pro tour thing. Do they sit down and pick the BEST 18 teams? Or is it more of a politics thing/ who has the willy wonka winning wrapper (protour license)?

It seems weird that Cofidis and the like have permanent places in the peloton? FDJ, BBOX, Fuji, are all behind continental teams in the standings. On the other hand, Cervelo needs to be in there, right? Maybe there needs to be a thread on this.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*wasn't my view at all*



bigmig19 said:


> Lets be clear....will we have to hear that
> every single rider in the pro peloton that _doesnt_ go with LA is proof that LA is a problem?
> Sounds like the Shack isnt having too many problems. Hey, they granted me one wish, sign a frickin sprinter. All hail Gert Steegmans! I understand Levi is a "decent" rider too.
> 
> I think George wanted to be some sort of coach/player/manager. BMC???? Are they even one of the 18 protour teams? Arent they like a bad wild card team? I beleive they are almost dead last in the uci rankings behind such powerhouses as Topsport Vlaaderan, Andalucia, and Contentpolis. Not exactly Saxo bank. On the other hand, they (BMC) look to be considerably more competitive next year. When do they pick the Pro Tour teams for next year (UCI)? Its going to be a tough tough year to choose. (they can start by eliminating some dead weight, why does Milram, EE, cofidis, etc.. still take up space?)


I'm saying with little time left in his career, George would rather pursue his own goals rather than help someone else pursue theirs

that means being on a more classics focused team than a GT focused team
I don't honestly think George cares if he gets a TdF invite
Paris Roubaix on the other hand.....
and yes, I too think he's setting himself up as mentor / future DS
that again is George, thinking about George
good for him


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> I'm saying with little time left in his career, George would rather pursue his own goals rather than help someone else pursue theirs
> 
> that means being on a more classics focused team than a GT focused team
> I don't honestly think George cares if he gets a TdF invite
> ...


Agreed. And there is no sense in being a slave to LA anymore since he won't win.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*George helped him win 7*



DZfan14 said:


> Agreed. And there is no sense in being a slave to LA anymore since he won't win.


is that all he wants in hisresume?

"instrumental in LAs TdF domnation"

no, he wants his damn name on a plaque in the Roubaix Showers


----------

